# 2009-2010 2.0L CRD TDi



## Espresso (Sep 25, 2011)

Just curious of what type of oil the owners of this engine type are using? Are you all using the Castrol factory approved oil or are there other variants that you suggest? Also are you all doing the 10k manufacturer recommendation or changing the oil earlier? 

Thanks for your time on this matter.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Just curious of what type of oil the owners of this engine type are using? Are you all using the Castrol factory approved oil or are there other variants that you suggest? Also are you all doing the 10k manufacturer recommendation or changing the oil earlier?
> 
> Thanks for your time on this matter.


 oil that meets VW507.00 spec 

such as Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 or the Castrol SLX Longlife LL-03 

TDI's are fine with the 10k oil change


----------

